# !!URGENT!! WILL THIS MOUSE BE OK?



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

*Hiya all i need some help quick!! i was cleaning out my mice yesterday and when i took the lid off the tub they were abit Livley and running around as they do. i have 3 does atm and all 3 of them think they are ultra skinny so they try and Squeeze in and out of the mouse house windows and little chimney... all of a sudden one of my grey/silver does got stuck trying to go through chimmley. There was a horrid Squeak and she got her back leg stuck and i tried to pull her back out the way she went in and just managed to get her out but she has gone a weird shape and there is now a lump at the rear end of her.
Its gone down abit since last night but its still there.

Any help would be wicked Thanks all *


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Eeep. Do you have pictures? A bump could be swelling from a broken bone, an abscess from a cut, or any number of things.

To me, the first thing that popped into my mind was that she damaged her spine when being pulled out of the place she was stuck. Her going into a "weird shape" would back that up. I hope she's ok!


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

*ok i dont think shes broken anything as she can still walk fine and she is still going to the loo as normal.
First here is a pic of the EVIL mouse house which is now in the BIN.
















So here is a pic of her 








This is a pic of the lump!!! 















and this an overveiw of her body. 








Please guys any help would be kool.*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks like a very, very large tumour to me, the biggest I ever seen on a mouse :shock: Even if it isn't a tumour, she needs to see a vet as soon as possible to discuss her options as that thing is absolutely massive.

Sarah xxx


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

*The only thing with it being a tumour is that it appeard straight away as soon as i pulled her out. She has never had any problems before and i am always getting all 3 of them out so i think i would have noticed if there was anything forming... Ive heard of mice getting though tiny little holes before but ive never seen or heard of 1 getting stuck. When i first noticed that she was stuck she was trying to pull the rest of her body though but she wernt going to fit so i just gently pushed her back out the way she got in and she was left with that nasty bump near her bum. she doesent seem to be in any pain and can still walk poo and clean herself so i hope that she will just pull through.*


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Take her to a vet, that could be very serious. I'm sure you know that already though - just think if she were a human how big the lump would be... like a football :shock:


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

That looks like an infection...like a abscess or a Hematoma, a hemorrhage...she could be having internal bleeding from a broken bone. She needs a vet, hun. She's probably in a great amount of pain.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If that did appear straight away then something is seriously wrong. Vet time!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Dear. Yes, that is huge. Tumors _can_ pop up overnight, but not usually to that size. Since you mentioned she was stuck and pulled out of that tiny hole, I'm also wondering if it isn't some sort of hemorrhage. The only options at this point are vet appointment very soon (today or tomorrow) or euthanasia.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If it appeared just as she was pulled out its likely a haematoma formation around a broken bone. The shards of bone are very sharp and often lacerate the blood vessels that run alongside them, leading to the above.

If you rested her, and isolated her, the fracture may heal with time, but you need some form of pain relief as it isn't ethical keeping her going like that without a painkiller. The vet may be able to cast it, or remove the leg.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I used a medical leech to drain a haematoma in my dogs ear but I think this mouse needs a trip to the vet.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I used a medical leech to drain a haematoma in my dogs ear but I think this mouse needs a trip to the vet.


LOL! Where on earth did you get one of those?!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I got them from a company online after I read an article in dogs world.I already had one ear fixed at the vets at a cost of £250.It collapsed again a month later.Then the other ear got one.I wasn't going to shell out another huge amount and as the collapse of the ear is only cosmetic and just ruins the breed for showing I thought I'd give the leeches ago.100 % success and I still have them on the kitchen table in a large jam jar.I'd recommend them to anyone with a cat or dog that develops a haematoma in a place suitable for them to be attached.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

How is your mouse doing? It does look very large and painful and the only thing I've seen like it was a tumour that appeared overnight on one of my mice  I have my fingers crossed she is okay


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

fingers crossed for her


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I completely agree with Kallan (from a Nurse standpoint). 

Norman's Mom - I just wanted to point out that infection does not appear until at least 3 - 5 days after an injury occurs - and it needs a source of entry.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Maybe a blood clot.. either way, take her to the vet asap D:!! When I saw the picture of her I started tearing up a little  I cant imagine the pain shes in right now. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

In regards to the lump appearing straight away. A friend (not a mouse) was in a car crash. She pretty much had a huge lump on her neck straight away and it turned out to be cancer. Apparently even a small amount of stress can bring tumors to the surface so to speak.

Hope your mousey is ok


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks an awful lot like this:

http://www.fancymice.info/tumourarticle.htm#mast


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

from your post your mice have acquired a few injuries. we can treat those, but treating the symptoms will befar more effective. from your posts, it woulds seem that the mice are starved of oxygen- increasethe ventiltion in their cage, and make the escape holes far smaller so that they cannot injure themselves .


----------

